# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream of fire, wedding dress and deformity. Help wanted!

## Mia1996

Hello,
I had a strange dream the other night. It puzzled me and I thought I'd put it on here to see what you think.
Any help, inturpritations, opinions are welcome and appreciated. 
So here's some information first:
The man who is my husband in my dream, is a friend of mine, I adore him, but not in that way.
Erik is the Phantom of the Opera.
So on with the dream:

I was dressed in a big wedding dress, it was ill fitting, on my finger was a large diamante engagment ring. A man held me tightly around the waist and kissed my forehead. He was obviosuly my husband. Behind us a large building was burn, bursting with flames, the fire was un controllable. I suddenly turned and began screaming that I needed to go back inside. 
My husband grabbed my wrist and told me not be so ridiculous. I pulled away and ran to the burning building, I enetered and it was so hot, I immediatley began sweating, I pulled open a door, and my horse came galloping out, I continued forward. My dress began turning black with soot, my hands were burnt.
Then I saw Erik, he was trapped under a large slab of wood, he was maskless, his face was so distorted. When I saw him I ran to him, my dress was silver now. He was in so much pain and bleeding heavily I ignored the flames and tried to push the wood off him, I tried and tried, but I couldn't do it, he was crying now. From behind me I heard a voice, it was a husband. He came towards me and tried to pull me away. I screamed and lashed out at him, he told me to not be ridiculous. I begged him to help me save Erik, if he did I'd stay with him forever. He ignored me and let me struggled. I eventually got the wood of Erik, the flames were all around us. He was covered in blood, but took my hand, and removed my large wedding band and put a small black band onto my finger instead. I held his hand tightly and rocked him.the husband screamed at me. But the flames were so high now.

Any help is welcome and so so appreciated.
Thank you! 
I'm so puzzled

----------


## howtoluciddream

I don't think it needs to have a meaning. I mean, I have several dreams with all the different sorts of events that are completely unrelated, puzzling and against my beliefs.

I find that we sometimes overthink our dreams.

----------


## gab

_Moved to Dream Interpretation_

----------


## Morningangel

_I was seriously confused for a moment, because I was sure I had read this dream before, but did not find my interpretation.  Turns out I gave you a reading on another forum.  Glad to know I had not just gone bonkers.  Anyway, here is the reading I gave for the dream as you wrote it elsewhere._

The wedding dress frames the issue of this dream. It represents the Persona you have adopted, particularly in relationship with another/others. The diamond ring additionally suggests the idea of image, as it may symbolize self importance, a status symbol for outward appearance. A third symbol to suggest the image or appearance is the setting of a theater and play in which people are actors, playing roles. Fourth, the actor (Erik, the Phantom) wears a mask.

The instance of a man at your side playing a masculine role suggests the Jungian Animus. He tries to hold you back but he is of less consequence when you have shrugged him off and acted as was necessary in the situation. His repeated warnings of death if you do something to help represent your own fears, that maybe something in you will die, as well. Or, speaking with the imagery of this dream, you will lose your mask, your Persona, and your own distortion will be revealed.

The fire, pain and disaster indicate the strong emotions associated with being uncovered. The black, sooty dress repeats the theme of a blackened, outward appearance. In the last act of removing the wedding ring, the issue is resolved, and you are intimate with your self, though it is deformed. After all that fuss, the Animus is fairly passive once the mask has been removed, indicating the result was not as dire as you believed it might be.

To me, the dream is not perfectly clear about what lies beneath the mask, either an abundance of compassion which you find embarrassing in the company of men or the opposite, an abundance of assertiveness and drive which goes against your idea of an attractive woman. As the dreamer, you will know that best.

----------

